# What the F is this???



## Robin Usagani (Feb 3, 2012)

My first what is it game


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 3, 2012)

Is it a macro shot of a semi-transparent stone that's been roughly cut or broken? It's a cool look.


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 3, 2012)

Back lit seaweed wrapper?
Are you making sushi?


----------



## thinkricky (Feb 3, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:
			
		

> Back lit seaweed wrapper?
> Are you making sushi?



I agree.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 3, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> Back lit seaweed wrapper?
> Are you making sushi?




Sigh.. you are no fun LOL.. ding ding ding winner winner chicken dinner.. i mean.. sushi dinner.


----------



## paigew (Feb 3, 2012)

wow! That one was hard, suprised it was guessed so quickly. I was thinking tissue paper lol


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 3, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> davesnothere11 said:
> 
> 
> > Back lit seaweed wrapper?
> ...



Sorry to spoil your fun but between sushi rolls and feeding fish, I've been though a lot of seaweed wrappers.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 3, 2012)

I have no idea, but I know once the Immodium AD kicks in it will stop spewing out.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 3, 2012)

It's the Sixties, Man!


----------



## bleeblu (Feb 3, 2012)

Ooo I want in.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 3, 2012)

Lighter?



bleeblu said:


> Ooo I want in.


----------



## bleeblu (Feb 4, 2012)

correct.


----------

